
Ask HN: Quickest way to acquire a US passport for children? - scottmotte
I would like to acquire US passports for my children. They are both toddlers. What is the quickest way to do this?<p>I&#x27;m willing to pay a 3rd party to streamline the process. My main priority is speed of acquisition.<p>My partner and I already hold US passports and are US citizens. Our children are also US citizens.
======
mtmail
Maybe I'm missing something, a quick websearch leads to results
[https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/passports/get-
fas...](https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/passports/get-fast.html)

